# [Android] Can't Leave Group Chat



## Expelunker (Aug 22, 2014)

I really dont know how to fixed this, I tried all the fixes i know but it wont work, i was trapped into a group chat in facebook messenger and i can't leave whatsoever i wanted to leave.










Pls help.

My phone model is SWIFT SKK 1.3 GHz Processor.

Specs:


----------



## Expelunker (Aug 22, 2014)

Its been a long time, I can't find a solution for these should i need to contact Mark Zuckerberg to fixed this thing on facebook?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried leaving the group on the Facebook website? https://www.facebook.com/help/187652797949395

I assume that's a joke about contacting Mark Zuckerberg however contacting Facebook support for some technical support is absolutely a viable option.


----------



## shardul (Nov 8, 2015)

I guess there is a delete group option when you long press the group name.


----------



## Expelunker (Aug 22, 2014)

Well its a bug on facebook, as of now, i tried to deac my fb and then go back to fb in a few hours then i finally solve that bug on fb. Thanks Guys.


----------

